# [Wet Thumb Forum]-leaves turning black



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Some of my plants leaves have black spots and its getting bigger is this the sign of low lighting? ... The plant is a giant/dwarf sagitaria and a amazon sword.

I have a 29 tank with a 1 PC 65watt 6700k and a CO2 injection, Ph 7.0

While we at it. I just upgraded to a canister filter for less water movement and some of my fish are like missiles that they suddenly speed up on top of the tank like gasping for air and then go down to the bottom of the tank, is this a oxgen problem? but the majority of the fish are on the bottom.

I don't know if I should put bubbles or increase the flow of the filter thru the water so that there will be more agitation for oxygen.

Your thoughts...

[This message was edited by bebop on Tue August 05 2003 at 07:44 PM.]


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Some of my plants leaves have black spots and its getting bigger is this the sign of low lighting? ... The plant is a giant/dwarf sagitaria and a amazon sword.

I have a 29 tank with a 1 PC 65watt 6700k and a CO2 injection, Ph 7.0

While we at it. I just upgraded to a canister filter for less water movement and some of my fish are like missiles that they suddenly speed up on top of the tank like gasping for air and then go down to the bottom of the tank, is this a oxgen problem? but the majority of the fish are on the bottom.

I don't know if I should put bubbles or increase the flow of the filter thru the water so that there will be more agitation for oxygen.

Your thoughts...

[This message was edited by bebop on Tue August 05 2003 at 07:44 PM.]


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

What is your KH? pH tells us nothing without KH.

The fish that are darting to the surface, are they by any chance Cory cats?

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata, balansae and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

what do you dose your tank with? Where are the black spots located? If the tank is too warm (85+F) then the edges of the leaf might start turning black.


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

yes they are cory cats and the temp. of my tank is 86... what do you mean by dose your tank?

Is it possible that the temp of the bulb affect the water temp. I have a glass top.

[This message was edited by bebop on Tue August 05 2003 at 09:12 PM.]


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Cory cats regularly dart to the surface and swallow an air bubble. They are able to intake oxygen through their digestive tract. It is normal behavior for them.

Buuuut, 86 is way too warm. Unless you are raising discus, and even then it would be a bit warm. Water holds less oxygen the higher the temp is.

Color temp of bulbs does not affect water temperature. The heat put off by the bulb does though. You may need to add fans into your canopy to offset the heat.

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata, balansae and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

what are the normal temp. should I go for 78-82

[This message was edited by bebop on Tue August 05 2003 at 10:53 PM.]


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

bebop,

Title under Big and small reads:

*Discuss problems unique to very small and very large aquariums*.

Please try to be more carefull when picking the sections.

I will lock this topic here and you can continue this conversation in *Aquarium Maintenance and Science*.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

It would also help a lot, Bebop, if you would come back to the posts you've put up and answer any questions you're asked so people can be of more help; you posted about your oxygen problem in The Fish Bowl a few days ago, but you never came back to it. As noted above, the behavior you're seeing is perfectly normal for cories, but you should definitely lower your temperature. 78 is fine for nearly all community fish, you don't need to keep it any warmer than that--and it's a better temperature for most of your plants, also. Warmer temperatures are more conducive to some algaes' growth--BGA being a prime example. The spots on your leaves sound like green spot algae.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> what do you mean by dose your tank?
> 
> [This message was edited by bebop on Tue August 05 2003 at 09:12 PM.]


What I mean is what do you use to fertilizer your tank with?


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I just use leaf gro


----------

